

Aol To Unveil New Aol Mail On Sunday - Sparklin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/12/aol-to-unveil-new-aol-mail-on-sunday/

======
zeraholladay
As a person who used AOL back in the day, how did AOL get themselves in this
branding mess in the first place? I know they lost my business 11 to 12 years
ago to DSL provided by SBC (now part of AT&T) but I also couldn't wait to see
them go. We called SBC Send Big Check at the time, because DSL was damn
expensive. MORAL OF THE STORY: don't trash your brand for a quick buck,
consumers remember that stuff.

------
ebun
Horrible timing.

But props to TC for treating AOL, their parent company, just like any other
one and spilling the beans as soon as they could.

~~~
aberkowitz
Alternatively, props to AOL for disguising a press release as an internal
leak.

------
sahaj
you've got mail?

~~~
Sparklin
Not yet. Waiting for Sunday to arrive!

------
drivebyacct2
They should consider dropping a line to their parent company.

"Modernizer.js. This is unacceptable in 2010. This is why people laugh when
they hear AOL, I'm sorry, Aol. <http://imgur.com/F8gGS.png.>

Not even a friggin override ability. Are you kidding me?

